# Ice Maker Problem



## boydotwo (Jan 27, 2013)

I replaced the solenoids in my amana side by side ice maker because I wasn't getting water to it.  Still no ice.  I switched the wires on the switches and I DID get water to the water dispensor so i assume whatever sends the message to the solenoid needs to be replaced??  Would that be the ice maker unit?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 27, 2013)

Increase certainty that your fix will work and reduce money down the drain by posting a schematic so we can all help out.  It's probably pasted on the back of your fridge.


----------



## woodchuck (Jan 27, 2013)

The solenoid can have a slow leak and the water will freeze in the fill tube where the water goes into the icemaker. You can pull the tube out with a twist and examine in and melt the ice if that is the problem. If it is leaking the solenoid needs to be replaced.


----------

